# Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario



## Ryion

Does anyone know of any groups in the Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario area? Cambridge or maybe even Guelph would also work.

Thanks.


----------



## Noca

did you find one? I wouldnt mind joining in


----------



## Ryion

No, I didn't find anything.


----------



## Tripp

sorry to dig this post up, but I was wondering if you guys are still on this site, did you end up finding any group therapy support in KW?


----------



## Ryion

I found nothing. Maybe we should start one... or something.


----------



## MindOverMood

I don't know any that are specifically for people with SA, but I know of the Self Help Alliance. They have a group for depression and anxiety. But the times I've went, I had to pass because I felt so out of place because none of them had social anxiety:no


----------



## JunkBondTrader

MindOverMood said:


> I don't know any that are specifically for people with SA, but I know of the Self Help Alliance. They have a group for depression and anxiety. But the times I've went, I had to pass because I felt so out of place because none of them had social anxiety:no


Digging up an old post here but what's the Self Help Alliance? I'm in KW too


----------



## MindOverMood

JunkBondTrader said:


> Digging up an old post here but what's the Self Help Alliance? I'm in KW too


http://communitylinks.cioc.ca/record/GCL1258


----------



## rskis

If any of you are still in KW, I totally think it would be worth it to start a social anxiety group. It sounds like there are enough of us as is (I also have at least one friend who would go), and certainly if there was a group, more people would join. If anyone is motivated please message me, and maybe we can make it a reality. 

Cheers


----------



## peachteax3

I didn't think there would be people from the KW area when looking at this section. It would be nice to have a support group.


----------



## MindOverMood

MindOverMood said:


> http://communitylinks.cioc.ca/record/GCL1258


^That link is no good any more. 
http://www.mooddisorders.ca/


----------



## Slowdown Dave

I'd definitely be interested in getting together on an informal basis.


----------



## fanatic203

I'll be in Waterloo for about another two months. I'd be happy to get together, if only someone would take the lead, lol.


----------



## Midnightterr0rs

If any of you are still looking for a group I was googling one for myself and found this http://www.mooddisorders.ca/event/k...ood-disorders-association-for-waterloo-region


----------



## rskis

I think the contents of this forum make it clear that there is a demand for such a group in the KW area, regardless of whether the nature of our collective disorder would keep us isolated from one another. I would be fully interested in attending such a support group. While I am not prepared to "lead" such an undertaking, if you are also interested, please message me and I will gladly give u my phone num and perhaps by some "miracle" we could co-operatively break new ground by starting such a group.

Peace!


----------



## Ril3y

Hi anybody out there?


----------



## BobNothing

Yep


----------



## vicente

Don't live there anymore, but I would have appreciated a social anxiety group while I was there working for a prof at UW.


----------

